# AmD Technik Car Thread



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Here's the link to AmD's new thread regularly showcasing the cars they get into their workshops:-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134184

Enjoy :thumb:


----------

